
Anyone interested in setting up a blog for web 2.0 app updates?  Pretty well any update would be accepted. - amichail

======
walesmd
<http://www.betaflow.com/>

Just shoot me a message via the contact page and it's as good as posted. Will
get you added to the Betaflow Codex as well. :D

------
amichail
But of course, to avoid excessive promotion, we could have a limit of one
update per week for each app.

------
randallsquared
Sure. This was mentioned last Friday, too, I think. :) I've emailed you.

------
wehriam
Good idea.

